# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  مبطلات الصيام

## عهد السلام

مبطلات الصيام


إن الله تبارك وتعالى بيَّن لنا في كتابه الكريم أغلب الأحكام، وبيَّن لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووضح ما أجمل في القرآن؛ ففي الكتاب والسنة بيان جميع الأحكام، وقد قال الله سبحانه: ﴿ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا ﴾ [المائدة: 3]، وقال سبحانه آمرًا بأخذ ما جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ﴿ وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ ﴾ [الحشر: 7]، ومما بيَّنه في كتابه الكريم وبيَّن لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته مبطلات الصيام، والمبطلات منها:

منها: ما يبطل الصوم عامة:

فيبطل الصوم عامة إذا انتفى شرط من شروطه، سواء كان شرط وجوب كالإسلام، أو شرط صحة كالطهارة من الحيض أو النفاس، فلو ارتد إنسان وهو صائم بطل صومه إجماعًا، ويلزمه القضاء إن رجع إلى الإسلام، وكذلك لو طرأ الحيض أو النفاس على امرأة وهي صائمة، بطل صومها، وعليها القضاء وقت الطهارة، ويبطل الصوم كذلك بعمل ما ينافيه كالأكل والشرب والجماع، أو تناول ما كان مغذيًا من الإبر الطبية وغيرها، ولا بد أن يكون الصائم ذاكرًا مختارًا فيما يتناوله.



لكن لو أكل الصائم شيئًا، أو شرب ناسيًا فلا شيء عليه؛ ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من نسيَ وهو صائم، فأكل أو شرب، فليتم صومه؛ فإنما أطعمه الله وسقاه))[1].



ومنها: ما يبطل الصوم ويوجب القضاء فقط:

يبطل الصوم ويجب القضاء فقط دون الكفارة، كالأكل أو الشرب، أو كأكل ما لا يؤكل عادة أو شرب ما لا يشرب عادة، أو تناول أي شيء عامدًا عن طريق الفم، أو كمن فرط فأكل أو شرب أو جامع؛ ظنًّا منه أن الفجر لم يطلع والفجر قد طلع، أو أفطر قبل غروب الشمس ظانًّا غروبها، وكذلك من أخرج منيه من غير جماع كمن استمنى، أو قبَّل، أو كرر النظر فأنزل، أو مساحقة امرأتين إذا أنزلت، فمن وقع في شيء من ذلك فقد بطل صومه، وعليه القضاء والتوبة إلى الله تبارك وتعالى.



ومنها: ما يبطل الصوم ويوجب القضاء والكفارة:

ويبطل الصيام ويوجب القضاء والكفارة الجماعُ في قُبُل أو دُبُر أنزل أو لم ينزل، فعليه القضاء والكفارة وهي عتق رقبة، فمن لم يجد فصوم شهرين متتابعين، فإن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكينًا؛ وقد ثبت أن أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: ((بينما نحن جلوس عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ جاءه رجل فقال: يا رسول الله هلكت، قال: ما لك؟ قال: وقعت على امرأتي وأنا صائم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: هل تجد رقبة تعتقها؟ قال: لا، قال: فهل تستطيع أن تصوم شهرين متتابعين؟ قال: لا، فقال: فهل تجد إطعام ستين مسكينا، قال: لا، قال: فمكث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبينا نحن على ذلك أُتيَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرق فيها تمر - والعرق المكتل - قال: أين السائل؟ فقال: أنا، قال: خذها، فتصدق به، فقال الرجل: أعلى أفقر مني يا رسول الله؟ فوالله ما بين لابتيها - يريد الحرتين - أهل بيت أفقر من أهل بيتي، فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت أنيابه، ثم قال: أطعمه أهلك))[2].



فظهر بهذا أن الصيام له مبطلات منها ما يوجب القضاء فقط، ومنها ما يوجب القضاء والكفارة، فعلى الإنسان المسلم أن يكون مراقبًا لله تبارك وتعالى حتى يأتي بصومه كما ينبغي، وعمومًا فمن الناس من ربما لا يقع في شيء من مبطلات الصوم المتقدمة لكنه يجرح صومه بالكلام في أعراض الناس والغيبة والنميمة، والسباب والشتم وقول الزور؛ وقد ثبت عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من لم يَدَعْ قول الزور والعمل به، فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه))[3].



قال ابن بطال رحمه الله: "قال المهلب: فيه دليل أن حكم الصيام الإمساك عن الرفث وقول الزور، كما يمسك عن الطعام والشراب، وإن لم يمسك عن ذلك فقد تنقص صيامه، وتعرض لسخط ربه، وترك قبوله منه، وقال غيره: وليس معناه أن يؤمر بأن يدع صيامه إذا لم يدع قول الزور، وإنما معناه التحذير من قول الزور"[4].



وقال ابن الأمير الصنعاني رحمه الله: "الْحَدِيثُ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِ الْكَذِبِ وَالْعَمَلِ بِهِ وَتَحْرِيمِ السَّفَهِ عَلَى الصَّائِمِ، وَهُمَا مُحَرَّمَانِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الصَّائِمِ أَيْضًا، إلَّا أَنَّ التَّحْرِيمَ فِي حَقِّهِ آكَدُ كَتَأَكُّدِ تَحْرِيمِ الزِّنَا مِنْ الشَّيْخِ وَالْخُيَلَاءِ مِنْ الْفَقِيرِ، وَالْمُرَادُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ: ((فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ حَاجَةٌ))؛ أَيْ: إرَادَةٌ، بَيَانُ عِظَمِ ارْتِكَابِ مَا ذُكِرَ، وَأَنَّ صِيَامَهُ كَلَا صِيَامٍ وَلَا مَعْنَى لِاعْتِبَارِ الْمَفْهُومِ هُنَا، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَحْتَاجُ إلَى أَحَدٍ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ سُبْحَانَهُ ذَكَرَهُ ابْنُ بَطَّالٍ، وَقِيلَ: هُوَ كِنَايَةٌ عَنْ عَدَمِ الْقَبُولِ، كَمَا يَقُولُ الْمُغْضِبُ لِمَنْ رَدَّ شَيْئًا عَلَيْهِ لَا حِيلَةَ لِي فِي كَذَا، وَقِيلَ: إنَّ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ ثَوَابَ الصِّيَامِ لَا يُقَاوَمُ فِي حُكْمِ الْمُوَازَنَةِ مَا يَسْتَحِقُّ مِنْ الْعِقَابِ لِمَا ذُكِرَ"[5]، والحمد لله رب العالمين.






المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

